# Primera Liga 4-5 October



## A_Skywalker (Sep 29, 2008)

Villarreal v Betis

04/10/2008 19:00 BST
  1.55 3.50 5.75 All Bets (24) 
Barcelona v Atl. Madrid

04/10/2008 21:00 BST
  1.571 3.50 5.50 All Bets (24) 
D.La Coruna v Numancia

05/10/2008 16:00 BST
  1.65 3.40 5.00 All Bets (24) 
Getafe v Almeria

05/10/2008 16:00 BST
  2.00 3.20 3.50 All Bets (24) 
Huelva v Malaga

05/10/2008 16:00 BST
  2.00 3.20 3.50 All Bets (24) 
Mallorca v Gijon

05/10/2008 16:00 BST
  1.60 3.50 5.25 All Bets (24) 
Osasuna v Santander

05/10/2008 16:00 BST
  2.00 3.20 3.50 All Bets (24) 
Sevilla v Athl.Bilbao

05/10/2008 16:00 BST
  1.45 3.75 7.00 All Bets (24) 
Valladolid v Valencia

05/10/2008 18:00 BST
  3.20 3.20 2.10 All Bets (24) 
Real Madrid v Espanyol

05/10/2008 20:00 BST
  1.30 4.50 9.00 All Bets (24)


----------

